
Petition SoundCloud to keep sharing groups on their platform - pmoriarty
https://www.change.org/p/soundcloud-tell-soundcloud-to-keep-groups-on-their-platform
======
pmoriarty
Some context:

SoundCloud recently removed its groups feature, which a lot of bands and music
producers used to share their music with new listeners.

The loss of this feature is especially painful for small producers and small
bands, who don't already have a large established following, and so rely on
this feature to get exposure for their music.

A lot of people are upset about this, and that's what this petition seeks to
address.

